# Yetty power bars



## Ironbuilt (Dec 30, 2013)

Oven 350
8x13" flat baking pan (has 1"deep lip)

1/2 cup coconut or grapeseed oil
1 cup brown sugar ( I like dark organic kind )
2 tbs honey
3/4 tsp vanilla extract
1 egg
1 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 tsp cinnamon
1/4 tsp salt ( if desired) I omit 
1 1/2 cup oatmeal 
1 1/4 cup soy nuggets ( found in organic market)
can use rice crispys instead.
1/2 cup coconut
1 cup dried cranberries or raisins 
1/4 cup powdered almonds

Mix all up nicely and pat into pan so tightly compressed as granola bars would be.  . 
Cook 25 min on bake or when top is tan.
Add custom ingredients If u can cook.. 
Ib...


----------



## d2r2ddd (Dec 30, 2013)

can send some over here??


----------



## gobot (Dec 30, 2013)

That looks like a good recipe but I do my power bars like this...


World's Biggest Protein Bar (1000+ GRAMS OF PROTEIN / 833 GRAMS OF FIBER) | Furious Pete - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 30, 2013)

Those actually sound very good IB.  Do you know if the soy nuggets are like TVP (textured vegetable protein)?  Love the cranberries in there.   Looks like a great pre and post workout treat as well as a snack for those of us with physically demanding job.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 30, 2013)

gobot said:


> That looks like a good recipe but I  my power bars like this...
> 
> World's Biggest Protein Bar (1000+ GRAMS OF PROTEIN / 833 GRAMS OF FIBER) | Furious Pete - YouTube



Lol,  wasn't he the once anorexic turned competitive eater.


----------



## gobot (Dec 30, 2013)

Yep same guy.  He does things that simply boggle the mind.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 30, 2013)

gobot said:


> That looks like a good recipe but I do my power bars like this...
> 
> World's Biggest Protein Bar (1000+ GRAMS OF PROTEIN / 833 GRAMS OF FIBER) | Furious Pete - YouTube



That looks like something I drop in the porcelain pool each morning.
I doubt he ate that but it's funny.

Yes Magnus tvp is same thing .  I usually cut squares to match my  iu Intake for Carbs both complex and simple . Digital scale is my method .. 
Organic Textured Soy Protein Nuggets Now Foods 10 oz Bag


----------



## LastChance (Dec 30, 2013)

Sounds good!


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks damn good Ironbuilt!


----------



## gobot (Dec 30, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> That looks like something I drop in the porcelain pool each morning.
> I doubt he ate that but it's funny.



I bet he did.  That's Furious Pete Professional eater.  Watch some more of his vids.  You'll be impressed.


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 30, 2013)

gobot said:


> I bet he did.  That's Furious Pete Professional eater.  Watch some more of his vids.  You'll be impressed.



Just watching the host of man vs food eating those large burgers and such at different restaurants is enough for me.  I love to eat, but damn eating a weeks worth at one sitting.  

Ib, those Yetty bars look great.  What do you think the ingredients would cost for a batch?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 31, 2013)

Chris I say 6-7$  I buy at bulk food store where you fill a bag etc.
Most cost is probably the  cranberrys.. u can use raisins but I see now price is up on them for no reason. I cut them 1" wide 4" long so about 30 gram Carb each +/-..


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok, I am gonna make a list for my Thursday grocery store trip and give it a go.  I will report back how they turned out.  Thanks for the recipe IB...


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 31, 2013)

gobot said:


> I bet he did.  That's Furious Pete Professional eater.  Watch some more of his vids.  You'll be impressed.



Yes, I believe he enters food eating contests so his stomach is use to stretching out some:food-smiley-023:


----------



## butthole69 (Jan 5, 2014)

:food-smiley-016::food-smiley-009:IB would be a great roommate no homo


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 5, 2014)

He delivers them to the neighborhood elderly so they will shovel his snow while he and nurse are busy listening to "Smooth Up In Ya".


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2014)

All I have been playing lately with her great mood is Clarence..


Strokin' Music Video - YouTube


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 5, 2014)

I would love to hear your special Valentines day mixed tape. Your smooth as silk IB!


----------

